# Y avait-il un avant-MacGeneration?



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2003)

C'est vrai ça... avant MacGeneration, vous fréquentiez quels sites Macs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai de la peine à me souvenir (ça remonte à presque quatre ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'étais pas un lecteur assidu d'un site en particulier... Peut-être MacPlus qui exisait avant... sinon, pas vraiment... Et je fréquentais pas de forums consacré au Mac non plus.


----------



## je_suis_un_idiot (20 Décembre 2003)

Avant, je faisais autre chose, et je continue.


----------



## dude (20 Décembre 2003)

Ma vai di là a farti le seghe...

Pour Webo.. Avant Macgé j'allais baucoup (et je vais toujours) sur Akihabara News ( ici  )


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Ma vai di là a farti le seghe...



Rhôôôô


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Décembre 2003)

non


----------



## dude (20 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôô

























Il m'enerve l'ot là, c'est pour ça


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Il m'enerve l'ot là, c'est pour ça



Bah c'est rien. C'est sonnyboy qui nous rend une petite visite...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2003)

Vous avez fini de casser mon sujet...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2003)

SATAN MERDE a dit:
			
		

> Avant, je faisais autre chose, et je continue.


Tiens sonnyboy, ça faisait longtemps

Dois-je en conclure que krystof est de retour ?

Pour répondre quand-même à webO, avant je ne fréquentait pas les sites Mac.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2003)

pour rester dans le fil du sujet, avant je lisais Hebdogiciel (mais c'était looooooooongtemps avant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

Objectivement non, avant pas de site ayant le même intérêt que MacG
à part des lectures tradi genre SVM ou autre mais sur le net rien, et surtout rien avec ce principe de forum donc Bravo MacG et surtout bravo aux créateurs


----------



## camisol (20 Décembre 2003)

avant, il y avait, pour moi, gete.net et o'reilly.

Et aussi macosx.com, au début de l'OSX.


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

y'avais rien avant. je suis le troll historique installé de MacG, le premier, le vrai, l'unique. C'est MacG qui m'a créé. 

y'avais rien avant. mais depuis il y a Dieu-SuperClass, plus courament nommé Amok ; il ya Devil-SuperSpanking pluc courament nommé Alèm ; et un range pyjama communément nommé Macinside


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

... ah j'oubliais, avant MacG y'avais vraiment rien.... car depuis MacG il y a SuperPov'Fille, la blonde vermifugée des forums, j'ai nommé : Finn Atlas


----------



## je_suis_un_idiot (21 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens sonnyboy, ça faisait longtemps
> 
> Dois-je en conclure que krystof est de retour ?
> 
> Pour répondre quand-même à webO, avant je ne fréquentait pas les sites Mac.



zallez arreter d'embêter ce pauvre krystof ?


lui c'est lui, et moa c'est moa.


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> y'avais rien avant. je suis le troll historique installé de MacG, le premier, le vrai, l'unique. C'est MacG qui m'a créé.
> 
> y'avais rien avant. mais depuis il y a Dieu-SuperClass, plus courament nommé Amok ; il ya Devil-SuperSpanking pluc courament nommé Alèm ; et un range pyjama communément nommé Macinside



Grib' c'est comme le cochon: tout est bon!


----------



## krystof (21 Décembre 2003)

SATAN MERDE a dit:
			
		

> zallez arreter d'embêter ce pauvre krystof ?
> 
> 
> lui c'est lui, et moa c'est moa.



Que veux-tu. C'est plus fort que tout. Nous sommes liés pour la vie.
Comme le Yin et le Yang, inséparables et complémentaires. Faudra s'y faire.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu. C'est plus fort que tout. Nous sommes liés pour la vie.
> Comme le Yin et le Yang, inséparables et complémentaires. Faudra s'y faire.



Dédoublement de la personnalité Krystof?...


----------



## cloukipik (21 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas la question, moi je m'y suis fait, mais eux les pauvres ils vont être déçus quand ils vont savoir qu'on est pas un seul type...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu. C'est plus fort que tout. Nous sommes liés pour la vie.
> Comme le Yin et le Yang, inséparables et complémentaires. Faudra s'y faire.



Un peu comme Placid et et Muzo quoi...


----------



## cloukipik (21 Décembre 2003)

Ouais placid et muzo !!

excellent !

Je dirais plutôt léonard et disciple


----------



## krystof (21 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dédoublement de la personnalité Krystof?...



Non, "victime" de vos suspicions.
Et pour Noël, ce sera quoi ? Le guide du parfait petit Sherlock Holmes ?


----------



## cloukipik (21 Décembre 2003)

Moi pour noël j'aimerais bien un fusil à merde.


----------



## krystof (21 Décembre 2003)

Tu ne préfèrerais pas une guillotine à boudin ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2003)

cloukipik a dit:
			
		

> Moi pour noël j'aimerais bien un fusil à merde.



Pour te fusiller la tronche? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'aller chier ailleurs que dans mon sujet...


----------



## cloukipik (21 Décembre 2003)

Pas trés agréable ce môssieu.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2003)

Bon, cloukipik, du calme où je sors mon marteau magique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant macgé je n'avais pas de mac, je passais donc beaucoup moins de temps sur le net mais j'étais beaucoup plus sportif.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Avant macgé je n'avais pas de mac, je passais donc beaucoup moins de temps sur le net mais j'étais beaucoup plus sportif.








 Alors qu'est-ce que ça devait être avant...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'est-ce que ça devait être avant...


WebO, je ne voudrais pas dire, mais tu es hors sujet, là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

Moi avant MacG il y avait les magazines ( MacWorld, SVM Mac, UniversMac ) et surtout un mac mais sans le G et encore moins avec un 4 et qu'est ce que je m'ennuyais et comme vous pouvez le constater je ne m'ennuie plus que depuis très peu de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai gagné deux G et depuis ben c'est l'bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode lech'bottes blues] J'adore MacG, ma vie c'est MacG, vous êtes tous gentils, je vous adore, les modos sont supers s'ils n'étaient pas virtuels je leur offrirais des chocolats pour Noël ou de la bière pour Foguenne, une tenue sexy pour Finn, que sais-je [/mode lech'bottes blues]


----------



## kokua (21 Décembre 2003)

Tout pareil, y'avait le papier au siècle passé ( SVM, MacWorld qui s' appellait alors Golden, Univers mac, ... ), le temps ou avec le magazine on reçevait une super disquette HD ( mais pas la 5"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Y' avait bien des fanzines sur disquettes, ...
Mais c' était avant internet.

Depuis le web, Il fallait se tourner vers les sites US, ZD et companie.
Mais depuis MacG,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est la fête...


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil, y'avait le papier au siècle passé ( SVM, MacWorld qui s' appellait alors Golden, Univers mac, ... ), le temps ou avec le magazine on reçevait une super disquette HD ( mais pas la 5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai rien à dire mais je suis toujours fan de ton exotisme Kokua


----------



## kokua (21 Décembre 2003)

Euh, je ne voit pas ce que tu veux dire ?
hi, hi, hi, ...


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je ne voit pas ce que tu veux dire ?
> hi, hi, hi, ...



Euuuh tu la connais personnellemnt ? je peux avoir ses coordonnées


----------



## kokua (21 Décembre 2003)

D' ailleurs j' échange un paquet de 1000 bons pour un hambuger gratuit à l' achat d' un menu ( fast-food de renom ), contre une collection de chemises hawaiiennes.


----------



## kokua (21 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh tu la connais personnellemnt ? je peux avoir ses coordonnées



Ca va pas être facile elle est suédoise native !!!
Sinon y a ses  cousines.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2003)

euh Kokua, ta signature .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Elle fait un peu Twin Towers quand même ... s'tu veux pas qu'elle s'écroule raccourci-là un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





( _comment çà Benjamin c'est l'hôpital qui s'fout d'l'ambulance ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ( _comment çà Benjamin c'est l'hôpital qui s'fout d'l'ambulance ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vi vi je trouve un peu effectivement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben tu l'as enlevé la couronne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS :  bonjour Benjamin et encore Merci


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Chose demandée, chose eue.

Ben "Finn_Atlas" Laden à frappé, les Twin Towers sont tombées.












sans rancunes


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Et promis, après les fêtes, les bonbons candies vont disparaîtres !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

il y a ceux qui mettent la cerise sur le gâteau et toi c'est le palmier chacun son truc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS :  bonjour Benjamin et encore Merci


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

C'est pour oublier la neige qui ne vient pas ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>











  kéketa Finn jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon allez ti bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais est-ce bien utile


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour oublier la neige qui ne vient pas ...


 c'est beaucoup mieux comme ça ta signature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha de la neige j'en rêve aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est rare sur Mars


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Ouhais, maintenant ma tour elle est couchée,











J' voudrais pas être prit pour un troll de newbie


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2003)

Avant d'aller sur MacGé, j'allais pas mal (je continue d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur des sites américains : macsurfer, macnn, maccentral, appleinsider, etc. 

Mais seulement en voyeur, pas en participant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si on veut remonter plus loin, je regardai les nouvelles mac au minitel sur calvacom, il y a très très longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai du utiliser aussi quelques bbs sous first class ainsi que le site d'apple en bbs (oublié le nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ... ainsi que le site d'apple en bbs (oublié le nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C' était pas earthlink ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> C' était pas earthlink ?



Il y avait effectivement "link" dedans mais il me sembe que c'était avant earthlink, peut-être tout simplement applelink ? je ne sais plus.


----------



## Switcher (22 Décembre 2003)

Ma vie avant MacG, sans rentrer dans les détails :

Presse : 
- Tilt (1982-1988)
- MicroNews (1988-1990)
puis plus grand'chose (SVM, Présence PC...) jusqu'à
- Virus Informatique (depuis 1997) 
- SVM Mac (depuis 2001)
- A Vos Mac ! (depuis 2001)

Internet :
- MacPlus
- MacNN
- MacOSRumors
- CrazyAppleRumors
- iBookzone
- Wired

...et enfin MacG, qui partage ma bande passante avec une grosse centaine d'autres sites (dont les sus-cités)...


----------



## Macthieu (22 Décembre 2003)

Avant j'étais sur atari


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2003)

Moi, c'est très simple : avant que je ne tombe sous le charme d'un iMac Flower Power en mai 2001, le Mac m'était tout-à-fait inconnu ! A peine en avais-je vaguement entendu parler ...!!!
Voulant régler un petit problème audio sur mon iMac, j'ai tapé "Mac" dans Google et je suis tombé sur MacGé...... Vraisemblablement, c'était un jour de chance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour moi, il n'y avait donc "rien" avant MacGé !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'étais sur atari




et moi sur PSX !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et moi sur PSX !


 Bonjour Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Finn



Salut


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est très simple : avant que je ne tombe sous le charme d'un iMac Flower Power en mai 2001, le Mac m'était tout-à-fait inconnu ! A peine en avais-je vaguement entendu parler ...!!!
> Voulant régler un petit problème audio sur mon iMac, j'ai tapé "Mac" dans Google et je suis tombé sur MacGé...... Vraisemblablement, c'était un jour de chance !
> 
> 
> ...



et ben voilà maintenant t'as chopé le virus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va tu te sens toujours bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même mieux non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 de toute façon il vaut mieux on a pas trouvé de remède 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toi je sais pas comment ça évoluera mais moi il me faut ma ligne tous les jours sinon apparaissent des tremblements incontrôlables de ma main droite qui clique dans le vide la gauche pianote sur tout ce qui bouge et puis je vois tout en rouge et j'ai des tics bizarres  ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2003)

Avant MacG, j'utilisais le BBS FirstClass de "MPadLink". Il y avait un réseau de serveurs répartis dans toute la France où chacun des abonnés pouvait communiquer. Un des forums s'appelait "Tribune" et ressemblait un peu au bar. C'est là que j'ai "rencontré" Christophe Laporte.
Quand MPadlink a fermé en 1998, j'ai erré sur differents sites francophones et anglophones. J'ai squaté quelques mois le newsgroup "fr.comp.sys.mac".
J'ai découvert l'existence de MacG par la presse papier fin 2000. J'étais content de voir que CL était un des rédacteur. En allant sur les forums, j'ai appris plein de choses intéressantes et je me suis incrusté au bar !

T'as vu Webolivier, j'ai répondu tout bien à ta question !


----------



## semac (22 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas être facile elle est suédoise native !!!
> Sinon y a ses  cousines.



pas mal les cousines j'aime bien l'exotisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vas y envoie les adressers et les numéros de téléphone


----------



## gribouille (22 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est très simple : avant que je ne tombe sous le charme d'un iMac Flower Power en mai 2001, le Mac m'était tout-à-fait inconnu ! A peine en avais-je vaguement entendu parler ...!!!
> Voulant régler un petit problème audio sur mon iMac, j'ai tapé "Mac" dans Google et je suis tombé sur MacGé...... Vraisemblablement, c'était un jour de chance !
> 
> 
> ...



je me souviendrais toujours de son arrivé sur macG.

.... premier post sur le bar, et Odile lui balançais un coup de torchon dans la tronche pour avoir confondus sa "guénérheuseuh-poitrinheuuh" avec le distributeur de cachuètes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je me souviendrais toujours de son arrivé sur macG.








 ... moi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Premières impressions : "Tidju ! Jamais vu une telle densité de nases au m2 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais ...mais... c'est le paradis ici !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon c'est vrai, y'a eu Odile ... et la Grib ... mais on s'y habitue...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2003)

Je dis "la" Grib parce qu'on dit : "une Grib intestinale" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pour avoir confondus sa "guénérheuseuh-poitrinheuuh" avec le distributeur de cachuètes








 ... Je sais que je suis bigleux, mais compte tenu de ses mensurations, c'aurait été difficile de la confondre avec un distributeur de noix de coco !!!


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Je sais que je suis bigleux, mais compte tenu de ses mensurations, c'aurait été difficile de la confondre avec un distributeur de noix de coco !!!



Euuuuuh vous avez des photos ??


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh vous avez des photos ??



Des photos de la fameuse Odile, pas du distributeur de Noix de coco ! même si ce doit être impressionnant à voir Un distributeur de noix de coco j'veux pas Odile Enfin si Odile aussi mais

Bon bref vous avez des photos de Odile ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh vous avez des photos ??


Euh semac ! Pour l'amour de Dieu, tais-toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Tu risques de la faire revenir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Purée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Des photos de la fameuse Odile, pas du distributeur de Noix de coco ! même si ce doit être impressionnant à voir Un distributeur de noix de coco j'veux pas Odile Enfin si Odile aussi mais
> 
> Bon bref vous avez des photos de Odile ?


vite Gribouille stp un seau d'eau froide


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée !



de cacahuètes


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh semac ! Pour l'amour de Dieu, tais-toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups pardon je savais pas j'ai jamais eu l'honneur euh non "la chance" (visiblement) de la croiser, mais à  vous écouter on pouvait imaginer que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "PPPpppoooooooooo mal la nana" mais non alors ??!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> vite Gribouille stp un seau d'eau froide


...et un gros sparadrap pour l'empecher de parler !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...suffit qu'elle l'entende pour se repointer ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : et j'ai un nouveau froc !!!


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : et j'ai un nouveau froc !!!



Bbboooooheuuuuuuh c'est si rare que ça ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

Après tout, autant prendre le taureau par les cornes et Odile de Ray par ... la raie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez Odile, Calamity Jane du Bar, viens ici ... si t'es un homme (enfin ! façon de parler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
ps : préviens-moi par MP 5 minutes avant de débarquer pour que j'ai le temps de fourbir mes armes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attends !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




signé : thebig qui se souvient !!!


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Après tout, autant prendre le taureau par les cornes et Odile de Ray par ... la raie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaaoouuuuuoooooh ça a du saigner dans le temps entre vous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bbboooooheuuuuuuh c'est si rare que ça ???


...un froc normal... non ! Mais un froc extensible fait sur mesure pour pouvoir abriter tout mon matériel ... oui !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Après tout, autant prendre le taureau par les cornes et Odile de Ray par ... la raie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Ben , de ma courte expérience MacG, je n'ai jamais vu Thebig dans un état pareil !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est qui cette Odile ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une âme charitable pourrait raconter l'HISTOIRE, à un diablotin échoué sur Macg depuis seulement quelques petits mois ....?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...





Allez un p'tit effort !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS : au fait  *BONJOUR* à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Waaaoouuuuuoooooh ça a du saigner dans le temps entre vous !


Pfffffff !!! Un jour, elle a vu ma photo sur le forum et, comme j'en ai l'habitude, elle est tombée inexorablement et follement amoureuse de moi à un point tel que j'ai du refuser ses avances... la routine quoi ! ... elle ne s'en est jamais remise, la pauvre !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff !!! Un jour, elle a vu ma photo sur le forum et, comme j'en ai l'habitude, elle est tombée inexorablement et follement amoureuse de moi à un point tel que j'ai du refuser ses avances... la routine quoi ! ... elle ne s'en est jamais remise, la pauvre !!!








 ... bon ! J'exagère peut etre un petit peu, mais quand meme !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... bon ! J'exagère peut etre un petit peu, mais quand meme !!!



humhum ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... bon ! J'exagère peut etre un petit peu, mais quand meme !!!


...bon ! ça va ... j'ai exagéré beaucoup !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pourvu qu'elle ne soit pas rentrée chez les Soeurs à cause de moi !


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... bon ! J'exagère peut etre un petit peu, mais quand meme !!!



En gros tu l'as, t'es tombé amoureux et c'est elle qui t'as jeté comme une m enfin comme un malpropre !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> En gros tu l'as, t'es tombé amoureux et c'est elle qui t'as jeté comme une m enfin comme un malpropre !!


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai bon ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça fait mal de l'avouer hein !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>








 ... Mais qu'est-ce que vous me faites dire là !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non ! D'ailleurs je viens de préparer quelques noix de coco en souvenir du bon vieux temps ... je vais lui bourrer la gueule avec en lui disant : "Tiens ! croque Odile" ...

Là dessus, elle formera une ligue "anti-thebig" sur le forum, mais je m'en fiche, parce que la ligue a tort ! Arffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais qu'est-ce que vous me faites dire là !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh ça va virer à de l'antithebigisme !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oooh ça va virer à de l'antithebigisme !!



Il faisait moins sa fière le flamand rose, la dernière fois qu'Odile a pointé ses miches !!


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

Euh, désolé de casser un idylle si passionée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je fais une petite intrusion pour revenir au sujet du post   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'étais sur atari


Moi, j' était sur TRS 80 ( 14k, Pas de disquette, pas de disque, un enregistreur à bande - processeur 80-3kHz NB résolution 80X60 - Bref bien avant le jurassic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Ensuite le trou jusqu' en 1989, ou j' ai touché mon mac pour la première fois à l' école, mais pour un étudiant ... impayable.
Heureusement après ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà on peut revenir à Odille et thebig


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas mal les cousines j'aime bien l'exotisme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aller, je te refile  l' adresse , mais sage hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je te refile  l' adresse , mais sage hein !


 à mon avis il n'a pas besoin d'excitants supplémentaires


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis il n'a pas besoin d'excitants supplémentaires



Bien vrai çà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le bar sera p't etre plus calme ?


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour te fusiller la tronche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ca peut aider, j' ai un  bazooka  à proposer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Bien vrai çà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 j'aurais quand même préféré que tu choisisses un autre cadeau de Noël   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maintenant c'est trop calme


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...bon ! ça va ... j'ai exagéré beaucoup !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est bizarre moi j'aurais plutôt pensé qu'elle serait partie jouer un rôle dans un remake de la soupe aux choux


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais quand même préféré que tu choisisses un autre cadeau de Noël
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'veux bien prendre le relais, mais je n'arriverai jamais à la cheville de mon grand maître tibétain.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

moi, avant macgé, j'étais beau.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Grib' c'est comme le cochon: tout est bon!



dès qu'on te caresse la croupe toi


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> moi, avant macgé, j'étais beau.



ça c'est ce que te disait ton miroir Made In china


----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Avril 2004)

Ben moi, j'allais de temps en temps sur SVM Mac mais Macgé est bien mieux et je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Amok (15 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faisait moins sa fière le flamand rose, la dernière fois qu'Odile a pointé ses miches !!



Et vlan! Encore un coup de vieux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et vlan! Encore un coup de vieux!



Et malgré tout il a gardé sa sveltesse, le poil luisant, les crocs blancs et la truffe fraîche


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et malgré tout il a gardé sa sveltesse, le poil luisant, les crocs blancs et la truffe fraîche















  Le Loup des Steppes


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et vlan! Encore un coup de vieux!



si tant est que ce vieux puisse _encore_ tirer un coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













et -&gt;


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

Tiens un sujet à moi... L'avais oublié celui-ci...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Avril 2004)

Avant MacG, je détestais mon Mac. Simplement, un jour, j'ai voulu un VirtualPC. J'ai voulu aller sur le forum de Micro$oft France Mac, mais je n'ai pas réussi à poster... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ensuite, j'ai cherché dans Google Forum Mac. Je me suis incrit sur gete.net ; mais le forum étant désert, j'en ai cherché un autre : MacGé !!

Je suis aussi inscrit sur MacPlus, Cocoricônes, le forum des Gones du Mac (Melaurë me manque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), MacOSX.be...


----------

